# Gym Dealer is a scam



## lunkalarm (Apr 8, 2015)

So I put an order thru a UG that I've seen a lot of positive feedback on this site. Received my gear. Everything seems legit but the gear I paid the guy at the gym 400 bucks for still hasn't come in after 3 weeks. Now I'm new to the scene so I foolishly fronted the cash like an idiot. I've seen the guy a few times since but told him yesterday to get my money back because I'm done waiting. He told me in the beginning it would be 7-10 days for the order to come in and if it hadn't shipped he would get me money back if I wanted but after going back and forth with the guy I really get the feeling he is dicking me around. Oh and also this guy claims he's not making money off me selling me sus @ 100/ btl which I know is b s. Getting frustrated and pissed off.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 8, 2015)

Scumbags on the internet, scumbags at the gym.  They are everywhere.


----------



## mickems (Apr 8, 2015)

That's one the best ways to gain wisdom.....learning the hard way.


----------



## lunkalarm (Apr 8, 2015)

True story.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 8, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Scumbags on the internet, scumbags at the gym.  They are everywhere.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 8, 2015)

lunkalarm said:


> So I put an order thru a UG that I've seen a lot of positive feedback on this site. Received my gear. Everything seems legit but the gear I paid the guy at the gym 400 bucks for still hasn't come in after 3 weeks. Now I'm new to the scene so I foolishly fronted the cash like an idiot. I've seen the guy a few times since but told him yesterday to get my money back because I'm done waiting. He told me in the beginning it would be 7-10 days for the order to come in and if it hadn't shipped he would get me money back if I wanted but after going back and forth with the guy I really get the feeling he is dicking me around. Oh and also this guy claims he's not making money off me selling me sus @ 100/ btl which I know is b s. Getting frustrated and pissed off.


"IF" I sold sustanon at a gym, I would sell it for 100 bucks too. Don't like it, don't buy it...


----------



## lunkalarm (Apr 8, 2015)

I get that but don't b.s. me and say your not making a profit was my point. $100 is fine at the gym but don't act like you're doing me a favor


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2015)

Break his legs.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 8, 2015)

Get Red after him....


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 8, 2015)

Is it time for a blanket party?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 9, 2015)

You are paying "retail" at a gym. When I buy something retail, I walk out with it in a bag.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 9, 2015)

dude...

$100 for sus is shit....  unless u got a source hookup on the net that's the asking rate in some places...

Years ago I paid $15 per amp for sus...

I remember dudes who sold a 10cc vial of test e for $200. .

If he doesn't give it to u by this weekend then handle it like a man


----------



## stonetag (Apr 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Break his legs.



I start with arms, but that is just me.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 9, 2015)

That sucks even worse then an online scam in my op now you have to make the hard choice b/c you see this pos . hope he comes through for you sounds like he's not gonna . Unless his guy is rowing a boat from china you need to press him or just move on .


----------



## event462 (Apr 9, 2015)

Did you say please?


----------



## lunkalarm (Apr 9, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> That sucks even worse then an online scam in my op now you have to make the hard choice b/c you see this pos . hope he comes through for you sounds like he's not gonna . Unless his guy is rowing a boat from china you need to press him or just move on .



I don't know if I'll see him again or not. I can't see this guy skipping town with this. In my mind I've written it off but I will press him until he comes up with something.  At the very least he should give me what he profited. No reason he should make money. Lesson learned.


----------



## bvs (Apr 9, 2015)

id hunt him down and take my money back, cant have someone ****ing you around and stealing money from you


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's times like this that I pull out my tech, which I'm always holding, and drop a nigga.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 9, 2015)

Call the cops on him and say he stole the money from your gym bag.  What's he going to say, no it was for illegal drugs?  Or street justice...Or follow him home and break into his pad when he's not there.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 9, 2015)

I say pester the fuk out of him openly. Either he will come thru or wanna throw down and at that point don't hesitate.
If he wins the fight who cares you called him out and acted. If you don't you will regret it forever!

If you know what he drives stick a knife thru the sidewall of his tires...one per week. It will go thru like butter trust me.


----------



## Kento40 (Apr 9, 2015)

Poke him a few times with the steel, not that steel for you weirdo's out there, and go through his pockets. Take whatever you can find, easy peesy.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Face it, the dude took your money and paid his car note with it.  You've got to man up and handle it, or live with feeling like a bitch every time you see him.  

A quick straight kick to the knee followed by elbows to the face until $400 worth of satisfaction is had.  Don't wanna break a hand and not be able to lift, ya know


----------



## Spongy (Apr 9, 2015)

You tried to buy gear at a gym from a guy you dont know?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 9, 2015)

Spongy said:


> You tried to buy gear at a gym from a guy you dont know?



Not only that, he prepaid.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 9, 2015)

Paolos said:


> I say pester the fuk out of him openly. Either he will come thru or wanna throw down and at that point don't hesitate.
> If he wins the fight who cares you called him out and acted. If you don't you will regret it forever!
> 
> If you know what he drives stick a knife thru the sidewall of his tires...one per week. It will go thru like butter trust me.



There is a lot of merit to this.  He may be laughing all the way to the bank with your money, but it won't be as fun steering flat tires through a busted windshield. Hood up. Handle your business.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 9, 2015)

Does he drive to the gym?
Cause 400+ in damages, 
4 slashed tires + protein powder in tank= profit


----------



## Pounds (Apr 9, 2015)

So your face to face with this cat, Why are you telling us?  Take him outside and fk him in the street.
really though,  if you didnt get a receipt your sol


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess I'm kinda old school. Been smoking grass for a while and apply those rules to everything. No cash up front. Not gonna be a dealers "buddy". Not trying to insult you, but this is self imposed stupidity. When dealing on the black market, assume the horror stories are true. Until you trust them and yourself. 
Now, go handle your shit and get your money. You wouldn't let someone walk up and take 400 out of your pocket. Don't screw with his ride. Call him out publicly, his pride will take longer to fix than his ride....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I guess I'm kinda old school. Been smoking grass for a while and apply those rules to everything. No cash up front. Not gonna be a dealers "buddy". Not trying to insult you, but this is self imposed stupidity. When dealing on the black market, assume the horror stories are true. Until you trust them and yourself.
> Now, go handle your shit and get your money. You wouldn't let someone walk up and take 400 out of your pocket. Don't screw with his ride. Call him out publicly, his pride will take longer to fix than his ride....



This right here! Don't fuk with the guys ride or other stupid crap like that. That's coward pussy shit. I get it about calling him out publicly and putting a hurt on his business  but we are talking about illegal dealings here and that puts people in the know,  you might not want that attention.  Either stick your tail between your legs,  call it a loss because this shit happens bro, or if you know how to fight then catch him alone and get busy throwing down.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2015)

joliver said:


> You are paying "retail" at a gym. When I buy something retail, I walk out with it in a bag.


Yeah I was kinda wondering why the full transaction didn't take place right there..


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 15, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I guess I'm kinda old school. Been smoking grass for a while and apply those rules to everything. No cash up front. Not gonna be a dealers "buddy". Not trying to insult you, but this is self imposed stupidity. When dealing on the black market, assume the horror stories are true. Until you trust them and yourself.
> Now, go handle your shit and get your money. You wouldn't let someone walk up and take 400 out of your pocket. Don't screw with his ride. Call him out publicly, his pride will take longer to fix than his ride....





Seeker said:


> This right here! Don't fuk with the guys ride or other stupid crap like that. That's coward pussy shit. I get it about calling him out publicly and putting a hurt on his business  but we are talking about illegal dealings here and that puts people in the know,  you might not want that attention.  Either stick your tail between your legs,  call it a loss because this shit happens bro, or if you know how to fight then catch him alone and get busy throwing down.



bunch of car enthusiasts.......


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 15, 2015)

Gotta have some way to get your wife and sister home.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 15, 2015)

any update there's a wide range of options on this thread I am interested in which route you take, the fork is in the road grasshopper what path do you choose?


----------



## goodfella (Apr 16, 2015)

lunkalarm said:


> So I put an order thru a UG that I've seen a lot of positive feedback on this site. Received my gear. Everything seems legit but the gear I paid the guy at the gym 400 bucks for still hasn't come in after 3 weeks. Now I'm new to the scene so I foolishly fronted the cash like an idiot. I've seen the guy a few times since but told him yesterday to get my money back because I'm done waiting. He told me in the beginning it would be 7-10 days for the order to come in and if it hadn't shipped he would get me money back if I wanted but after going back and forth with the guy I really get the feeling he is dicking me around. Oh and also this guy claims he's not making money off me selling me sus @ 100/ btl which I know is b s. Getting frustrated and pissed off.



fck it, next time you see the cuckksucker, walk up to him and say, "Hey man, you got by the end of the week to give me my gear or my cash back" and if he asks or else what? Then just say, you'll see and give him a big'ol gay wink to top it off  and if he doesn't, then screw him and go report him to your gyms manager for selling gear at the gym. It's what he deserves in the end, and second no gym needs low life yolo douches pulling chit like that. Fck'em n do it! End of topic.


----------

